# And so the screw turns - the radioactive poisoning part II



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

MOSCOW, Russia (CNN) -- Two American women have been released from a Moscow clinic after they were hospitalized with possible thallium poisoning, a hospital official said.

The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said Marina Kovalevsky, 42, and her daughter Yana, 26, were well enough to walk out of Sklifosovsky Clinic Wednesday and were expected to leave the country shortly.

The U.S. Embassy confirmed earlier on Wednesday that the women had possibly been poisoned from thallium, a radioactive element.

Moscow's top public health doctor, Nikolai Filatov, said thallium poisoning had been confirmed, according to the RIA-Novosti news agency.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europe/03/07/russia.poison/index.html


----------

